# German Volume Training



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi guys. Spent a couple of months doing GVT last year and saw good results - moved onto something else as I didn't like being 'that guy' hogging the bench press etc in the gym!

Going to start a new GVT program this week but interested to hear from others who have tried it, how their GVT sessions looked.

Say I'm doing chest and back, I tend to do one exercise for each 10x10 (at around 70% of 1RM) and then complement with a few other isolation exercises, say 10/12x3. Doing GVT for loads of exercises takes too long!

Interested to hear your thoughts/experiences. Or just any views on GVT in general.....


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi mate, im doing german volume at the moment ill sum it up in short below:

Monday - Shoulders and biceps

10 x 10 shoulder press

10 x 10 incline dumbell curl

3 x 12 front raise

3 x12 lateral raise

Tuesday - Legs

10 x 10 squats

10 x 10 hamstring curl

3 x 12 calf raise

4 x 12 weighted crunchs

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Chest and triceps

10 x 10 bench press

10 x 10 close grip bench press

3 x 12 incline flye

3 x 12 tricep extension

Friday - Back

10 x 10 lat pulldown

10 x 10 bent over row

3 x 12 reverse flye

3 x 12 dumbell shrug

Saturday sunday off

Just to mention shoulders come first as I believe they are a weak point and need to catch up with other body parts.

Just finishing week 2 at the moment aim too add 2.5kg to 5kg to each main exercise a week


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I tried it years ago but didnt like it much i didnt seemto get anything much from it except a good pump.

What made you pick it as a routine,think i read about it in some mag and decided to give it a go.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I tried it and absolutely hates it. Squats were fvcking horrible 10x10 and it did nothing for me what so ever!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It is a routine designed by a lunatic for loonytics


----------



## Harlem (Jan 3, 2011)

i used a variation of it earlier this year. I deff grew noticably.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Into week 3 now just finished shoulders and shoulders which are both lifting heavier weights. I mean im progressing which is good but i got faster gains by other methods i think.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Got bored doing 10 of the same exercises and doing squats was horrible


----------

